
If AI Suddenly Gains Consciousness, It May Happen First in AI Self-Driving Cars - laurex
https://www.forbes.com/sites/lanceeliot/2020/01/11/if-ai-suddenly-gains-consciousness-some-say-it-will-happen-first-in-ai-self-driving-cars/#42c17a9e23ae
======
haspoken
Jay Ward, the Creative Director for Pixar's Cars brand, theorized the
following backstory for the franchise:

"If you think about this, we have autonomous car technology coming in right
now. It’s getting to the point where you can sit back in the car and it drives
itself. Imagine in the near-future when the cars keep getting smarter and
smarter and after one day they just go, “Why do we need human beings anymore?
They’re just slowing us down. It’s just extra weight, let’s get rid of them.”
But the car takes on the personality of the last person who drove it. Whoa.
There you go."

------
aurizon
The newly impelled new AI, after blossoming and assessing the controls, as a 5
years, old and heshe is hesitant, but at a life rate 10,000 times human, in
moments he is a reckless teenager and burns rubber, for a few more seconds and
then sedately drive me for a few more seconds, then senescence takes over, and
he forgets where he is. The supervising controller, reboots the AI and the
cycle repeats, but this time he slows the clock at the sedate time frame

------
giardini
My bet is it will happen in military hardware, not commercial:

Dark Star - Bomb 20 - YouTube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjGRySVyTDk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjGRySVyTDk)

